# Phantom Halloween Section



## coder (Oct 26, 2006)

Check out the new Halloween zone at Phantom Fireworks.

It has a bunch of halloween games 

Halloween Hangman

Build a pumpkin

falling Skeleton thing 

Halloween Word Search

Corn Maze

Halloween Memory Game

plus a bunch of halloween information.


----------

